# Window tint glue on rear window removal



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

The used car I just picked up has glue on the rear window that was from tint. The previous did the easy part and removed the film, leaving the glue for me








Anyway, I know you can't use a razor. What is the best way to get the glue off?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I used goo be gone and a razor..








Steve-


----------



## bds6867 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Window tint glue on rear window removal (JDMpire)*

i threw some goo gone on mine and had my brother hit the outside with a hairdryer as i scraped it off, worked like a charm


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No damage to the defroster wires that way?


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMpire)*

"Goof Off" worked on my old Civick. There is a water based Goof Off that may be your safest place to start. Don't use it in direct sunlight, and avoid using anything more abrasive than a washcloth. Try to scrub in line with the DF elements. Let it soak in and work slow. Wear gloves, as that stuff can be stinky and not easily washed off.


----------



## mkiigolf (Jun 2, 1999)

*Re: Window tint glue on rear window removal (JDMpire)*

I recently had to do the same thing. I used isopropyl alcohol and used bounce sheets. Don't use new ones because the fabric softener will make it a little messy. If you don't want to use alcohol, you can use some dishwashing soap, ie. dawn, palmolive, or joy. Be careful around the areas that have scratches through the film.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Actually, I just looked closer this time and its actually tint on there still. Its real lite, like 90% or more. It must either be cheap or old since its causing a slight blur when you look thru it. It doesn't exhibit any bubbling or purple color that some tint do.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JDMpire)*

to remove tint & glue:
1. don't cut or score it
2. spray (tinted side) thoroughy with ammonia 
3. cover the entire sprayed area with a garbage bag-the fluid should make the bag stick
4. let it sit (out of the sun) for an hour our so
5. peel using a fresh razor blade - it should slide right off like butter!
Growing up in Texas, bubbled, faded tint is a way of life!!
Ken


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I should of done hthe ammonia method to start with. I knew about it already but didnt...
I did get the glue off. I used a bristle type brush and soapy warm water in a spray bottle. Kept the glass wet and scrubbed the glue, breaking it up, and then taking a cloth to it to remove it from the glass. Worked pretty well.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

check your window felt too. That crap gets in there and will smear up and down every time you operate the window if the film was down below the panel. 
The above mentioned method works best. I have just used hot water in a sprayer and wrapped with glad-wrap cling film and parked the car out in the heat, but as stated, the film came off with little to no residue. It also prevents damage to your defroster bars on rear windows...


----------



## Borg-Omen (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i took the tint off my windows with a steamer and a wash cloth.
just go buy like a 60 dollar home steamer from walmart, steam your tint off , and return it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
took me a couple hours but it worked great , and the tint was pretty fresh , only on for about a year








the day i took the tint off :


----------



## bpayne1128 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Window tint glue on rear window removal (JDMpire)*

I used lime away spray and a razor to get the TINT and glue off!!! took like 45 min to do!!! was a piece of cake!


----------

